# Virus in the name of....(d*mn you Gutt and Paul)



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

....Ju 88 and Bf 110!
When getting yet another '110 in the mail today I've got 5 '110's and 6 '88's! Anyone else having the same 'problem'? Because, I'm still looking for more good deals on them! 4 Cats takes a bit of space too, same for the two '111's! 

Help!


----------



## kgambit (Jan 13, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> ....Ju 88 and Bf 110!
> When getting yet another '110 in the mail today I've got 5 '110's and 6 '88's! Anyone else having the same 'problem'? Because, I'm still looking for more good deals on them! 4 Cats takes a bit of space too, same for the two '111's!
> 
> Help!



Sound like the infection is terminal .........


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

...and with another two Mosquitos, B-26, Me 410 and a PZL 37A, you could say that I have a thing for 'twins'!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this Jan. You must clear your mind of all thoughts about the Bf 110. This addiction can be beaten and I will help by not mentioning this particular aircraft ever again.






Is one of the kits the...


*Eduard Bf 110 G-4 Nightfighter?*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Not yet! One of those that I'm looking to snatch up, only have the Revell one so far...

Please do not be vengeful with me O' Enlighted One....


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan, the Luftwaffe "Twins" are highly contagious... I too am coming down with the dreaded "He 219" fever....


*Sweats*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

So far, I've been successful in avoiding the He-177, Do 217 bug...the '410 one is still bothering me!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

The 1/48 scale 410? Did you get any a/m stuff for it, cockpit, wheel bays, weapons pod etc..?


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2010)

stick with a couple of Ju 88G--6's and the new AIMS goodies, bah on the He 219 and 110 8)


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

Erich said:


> stick with a couple of Ju 88G--6's and the new AIMS goodies, bah on the He 219 and 110 8)




Methinks a "Gisela" G-4 is long overdue in the modelling section Erich...


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2010)

G-4 ?

actually any late war Ju 88G-6 is fine by me. someone could try and do my late friend Günther Wolf's crate in III./NJG 5 ? was a great guy, captured by the Soviets at wars end and beat to a pulp and I think due to these severe injuries they actually caught up with him in old age. I have an interesting story given to me by Günther when the III. gruppen Kommadeur left in the famous dark green Ju 88G-6 with the FuG 218 array on their way to Switzerland. bottom line the members-crews of the III. gruppe were very pissed off when he and others left leaving thec rews to fight or surrender on their own


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

Bah G-6! Quite right, I've got 110-itis!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's the problem 88-ofilis, '110-itis, '410-atae and possibly some other 'bugs'....

Sounds interesting about the '88G-6 Erich....

Edit: Erich, the '88C-6 I have, for Prince Heinrich Alexander Ludwig Peter zu Sayn-Wittgenstein, C9+AE, and a '110G-4 for Prince Egmont zur Lippe-Weissenfeld, correct? So that leaves the G-6 open!


----------



## Trebor (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll take one of those 110s off yer hands if you'd like?  for free? XD


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2010)

you're call Jan on the Prinz's C as he flew at least 3 different ones; of course the guy was transferred around like no-one's business he was that good and do to his discipline growing up he made it very clear whom was in charge. this is one reason why scant few pics of his crate and others under his command are available as fotos were strictly VERBOTEN while on base and under his care.

yes guys crank up the G-6's bitte ........


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2010)

Methinks I have an '88. Was wondering what to do for the NF build. Erich, this is interesting.........


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2010)

an 88 G-6 or C-6 ? G-6 I can help you further with it or anyone else. have much from interviews of former NF vets most have passed on though. again check the Aioms web-site out the decal and really the camo sheet is still being worked on though most A/C on the sheets have been done or shown elsewhere

one thing am not sure why ace Peter Spodens crate has not been done he has been so forward at least with me about his crates -2 of them maybe I am the only one who has asked him directly ? also Martin Tino Beckers 2 Ju 88G-6's when he and his famous BF were alive, they both filled me on the "secrets".

I must say Heinz Rökker cannot really remember real specifics though we have a vague idea of his crate

back to Gisela yes I have info right from Walter Briegleb about his 88G-6, that will be one of Aims camo jobs once completed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can't remember seeing the codes for the other '88's though Erich... 

Yeah, come on lads! I surely can't be the only one with an C-6 or an G-6....

The deafening sound of Jumo's bursting into life!


----------



## kgambit (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got the 1/72 Hasegawa Ju 88 G-1 - does that count?


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

Erich said:


> one thing am not sure why ace Peter Spodens crate has not been done he has been so forward at least with me about his crates -2 of them maybe I am the only one who has asked him directly ?



If you remember Erich I did ask him directly and put up a thread here about doing one of Peter's aircraft.

The reaction was pretty much "Meh....whatever"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Really?


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Really?




Well, perhaps not "Meh" but little came of it...


The Aircraft of Peter Spoden


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

...and I was one of them.....awfully sorry!  Maybe this time around the Paul.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 13, 2010)

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, if you did do one of Peter's 88's or 110's you would certainly get an enormous amount of help...

Just a thought...


*And there might be a reward involved to whomever makes one.*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmmm*playing hard to get*mmmmm......

I see that Gutt has offered his opinion on the '88 as well!


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2010)

this may or may not get everyones juices flowing but ......... if someone wants to crank up the size go to it. NJG 2 crate 4R+FB


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

That's some camouflage Erich!


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2010)

" Wellenmuster " camo of 44-45 very typical string bean curves all over: violet over greys with the RLM 76 very pale blue or pale grey-white-blue like shown

just like this baby boy in the scan

Brieglebs Ju 88G-6 was camo'd in similar fashion but the well known left sidephoto has a different more closed pattern than the right side of his crate.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 13, 2010)

cooooooooooooooooooooool. love that picture
 and that is one neat panel also
but what puzzels me is that it is the underside panel from one of the stabs or outer wingparts.. but acording to the 3 screws further in on each side it must be the underside of the stab..why the cammo underneath ?? strange ??


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2010)

part of ground concealment and this was also the case in LW day fighters in 1945.

to the panel some painter got carried away and sprayed probably more than he should of and that was also typical the craft were getting shot to pieces on the ground and the covering of trees on an open field was pure invitation to "shoot me".

Reason enough for ground crews if favored in big trees to literally back up the Ju's right into them and net the front and cover them with debris

left out in the open well then you take the chance ... ~


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

That'd take _some_ time to do Erich!  Pain in the *rse, just like the wave camouflage!


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2010)

the splotch was the standard blue with grey-violet splotches over the fuselage top and tail surfaces, wings.

Rökkers mount was dressed like this.

another scan for perspective this time captured machines not quite ready to be delivered to operational units at Langensalza. the blotch camo is readily apparent.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got a Me-110


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2010)

trade it in ................. NOW ................. for an Ju 88G-6 in the larger scales. poop on the Bf 110 except for maybe the G-2 Zerstörer


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^^

Pah, tell that to Schnaufer!


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2010)

since you brought him up did you know he was scared and did not trust the Ju 88G-6 ? it was actually and he admitted it, it was too much for him to handle, I can see the guy flying this in Stab of NJG 1 or NJG 4 and probably score another 25 kills before wars end he could of easily with his know how and prowess scored over 135 kills in my estimation

something to contimplate


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

121 will do just fine.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll get a C once I get some pennies... hehe


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2010)

Erich said:


> trade it in ................. NOW ................. for an Ju 88G-6 in the larger scales. poop on the Bf 110 except for maybe the G-2 Zerstörer



What blasphemy!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> What blasphemy!



I know. Wait until "Pope" John Vasco finds out, it'll be excommunication!


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2010)

no matter I'm not Catholic ...........8)

again the big question is why did Wolfgang acted and felt startled except taht the Ju 88G-6 was more than he could handle and yes it is a big machine, every veteran whether pilot or crewman has nothing but praise for the 88 compared to what they had in the 110G-4. It may seem odd


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Great pics Erich! My G-6 is up for service....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2010)

Not to stray too far off track, but since we're talking "twins", it's too bad that the Ta154 never really got a chance to make a showing, it sure looked like a performer...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2010)

Some great colour shots Erich!

Did Brieglebs 88 some time ago...should post some pics hey...probably need to do it again? There are some things on this bird that need more attention....and possible correction, seeing I did not have much info to go on back then...

Jan..I think I've got about 6 Ju88's in my stash....from memory an A-4, 2 C's, 2 Mistels and a Ju188....think thats it?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2010)

Erich has made his distaste for the 110 apparent over the years, moreso noticeable when talking about NF Ops....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Some great colour shots Erich!
> 
> Did Brieglebs 88 some time ago...should post some pics hey...probably need to do it again? There are some things on this bird that need more attention....and possible correction, seeing I did not have much info to go on back then...
> 
> Jan..I think I've got about 6 Ju88's in my stash....from memory an A-4, 2 C's, 2 Mistels and a Ju188....think thats it?



Pics man! 

My '88 stash.....all 1/48 except the Revell A-1 which is as you know 1/32.

1; A-4
1; A-1
1; Mistel-2/S2
1; G-6
1; C-6 Nightfighter
1; C-6 Zerstorer


----------



## kgambit (Jan 14, 2010)

Erich said:


> trade it in ................. NOW ................. for an Ju 88G-6 in the larger scales. poop on the Bf 110 except for maybe the G-2 Zerstörer



what? trade in the G-1? aw bummer ....... let me see if Hasegawa has a G-6 version .....


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2010)

Wayne post up pics of Walter B's crate and lets take a pic for critique time........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2010)

Erich said:


> Wayne post up pics of Walter B's crate and lets take a pic for critique time........



Will take some pics tomorrow arvo (Sat)....

and I also have a G-1/G-10 as well Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Will take some pics tomorrow arvo (Sat)....
> 
> and I also have a G-1/G-10 as well Jan!



One that I'm looking for....and the '110D, E and G-4!  
First, some paint, bookcase or similar (cheap!) and work down the stash a bit!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok some pics of the Ju88....Part 1


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice Wayne.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

_Nice!?_ Now you're holding back a bit Paul, eh?  Bl**dy beautiful Wayne!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey, NJG 2 is always nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here I thought that all NJG's were, well....._nice!_ 
Keep ignoring the '88's with wave camou' in the Airdoc set!_ Not_ very easy!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 16, 2010)

NJG 2 are a particular favourite of mine.... an interesting history.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry Jan, just found the thread. Humm, Ju-88's and Bf-110's. Ive got around 20 different books on the Ju88 and not sure but a lot on the Bf-110. I will have to do some digging on the types you have for something interesting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Will have to send you a bottle of fine whisky for all your work!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Will have to send you a bottle of fine whisky for all your work!



Works for me , I will have to see if I can find it. Erich and I had talked about it on the board a while back. It was a Ju-88C-6 that was a train busting unit.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Not the one I was looken for but found this on my hard drive.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweet! 8)


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Here you go Jan, this is very different though sure what your not looking for


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

factory drawings


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

To bad no R model


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2010)

me like these pics


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice pics Paul. I've seen that last JU88 in the RAF Museum. BTW, did you realiose that the last pic in the group of three, with the JU88's on 'skis', is a HeIII ?


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Nice pics Paul. I've seen that last JU88 in the RAF Museum. BTW, did you realiose that the last pic in the group of three, with the JU88's on 'skis', is a HeIII ?



Have no idea what a HeIII is to be honest. I downloaded the pictures from a web site a very long time ago and had placed them on an old rw cd. Thought it looked cool, maybe we should have water/snow kit group build


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

He-111 the airplane I think.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> He-111 the airplane I think.



Dont think so, this is a Heinkel 111 on ski's


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes but looking at the windows. They are awfully low if that's a Ju-88 and the fuselage is quite wide.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Yes but looking at the windows. They are awfully low if that's a Ju-88 and the fuselage is quite wide.



Dont think so, take a look at this of an early Ju-88 from the Ju-88 Kagero series book number 2, Its a Ju-88.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

The last in #63 is a '111....look at the engines as well as the shape of the body and the bombrack. 

Cool pics nonetheless Paul!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes but, look at the spinners in comparison and engines.

EDIT: Crossed with Jan.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

I get you now, I was thinking you thought all three where Heinkels. Your right the last picture in that post is a Heinkel. Never even noticed till now.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

Oooooh  my bad.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Oooooh  my bad.



Im just as guilty as I was mainly looking at the first one. Man, I must be tired today. Where's that drink to wake me up Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Absolut vodka and the Laphroaig whisky you mean?


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Absolut vodka and the Laphroaig whisky you mean?



Works for me if it will wake me up!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Will feel like a horses kick my good man....


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Will feel like a horses kick my good man....



sounds like the three wise men shot then.

Jack Daniels, Jose Cuervo and Jim beam all in one shot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yup! With J. Walker in tow....


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2010)

midcrow..i need help

can you find a bettr picture of the 86 fighter squadron emblem..seen on this 88.. it dosenet need to be this one..but the same emblem.. need to get it made into decals so i can make this Ju 88 A4

its my all time favouritt when it comes to cool and wierd aintschems..mix of original and newpainted..and with both US and english emblem..and also the 86 sqdn`s fighteremblem


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Junkers88A1 said:


> midcrow..i need help
> 
> can you find a bettr picture of the 86 fighter squadron emblem..seen on this 88.. it dosenet need to be this one..but the same emblem.. need to get it made into decals so i can make this Ju 88 A4
> 
> its my all time favouritt when it comes to cool and wierd aintschems..mix of original and newpainted..and with both US and english emblem..and also the 86 sqdn`s fighteremblem



I will take a look and see what I can find. The emblem is hard to make out. By chance any info on the picture it self that might be helpfull???


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks..i found this after hrs of googeling..
it was used by the american 86th fighter sqdn
but i need a better and larger picture..if i just get a good one that shows more details it will be easier to recreate the one painted on the ju88


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Junkers88A1 said:


> thanks..i found this after hrs of googeling..
> it was used by the american 86th fighter sqdn
> but i need a better and larger picture..if i just get a good one that shows more details it will be easier to recreate the one painted on the ju88



Interesting as this is part of the 79th fighter group. I have the book but it does not have and images other then those on planes and they are black and white. Will keep looking.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

Part 2 of pics for Brieglebs Ju-88....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2010)

Great thread guys,and Wayne, that model just..................I'm speechless.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

This help any GF. Still not the best but still looking.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2010)

a little..but i hope somebody ( you  )can find a deasent picture f the artwork itself.. not just the patch..as the artwork one see on the Ju 88 is much more detailed..it has to be out there soemwhere :S
but if there is some good pics ( in black and white is ok ) in that book that might help.. just as long as i see the details better  as the colours can be seen on the 88 picture 

and i love that model.. nice work


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Well its not much clearer but its a start I guess. Jan, I finally found the 88 I was talking about also. First pictures is from teh 79th fighter squadron by schiffer books. Second have no idea. Been on my hard drive for ages.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2010)

Wayne

beautiful work on Brieglebs mount during late 44-45. the twin SM were used even on a Beufighter for a kill. the reinstallment of just a single was used for the Gisela operation and the addition of a muzzle flah hider on the single mg 131 for the rear gunner. will admit that has to be one of the best squiggle-wellenmuster paint schemes I have ever seen on a model-excellent work friend.

got to ask have you ever entered that in any contest before ? you should .........


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Not the prettiest but you might be able to fill in some color GF.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2010)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hope this helps.



Great find there VB, where did you find that one!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2010)

Dam it, I meant to post the site.

12th Army Air Force

Really wished it was bigger.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Little different from yours but I just found this one in the book P-40 warhawks from 1939 to 1945 published by Historie Collections.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2010)

I think y ours is exactly like theone on the plane, nicely done!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I think y ours is exactly like theone on the plane, nicely done!



Thanks VB!!!!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 17, 2010)

awsome finds  Thanks a lot friends  this will help


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2010)

Junkers88A1 said:


> awsome finds  Thanks a lot friends  this will help



Your wecome!!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 17, 2010)

Speaking of complex camo...

Sweet!


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2010)

no doubt Paul this guy as well is right up there on technique though think the last chap has the colors incorrect, too much green


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 17, 2010)

Erich said:


> no doubt Paul this guy as well is right up there on technique though think the last chap has the colors incorrect, too much green



Right 0n Erich!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2010)

Erich said:


> Wayne
> 
> beautiful work on Brieglebs mount during late 44-45. the twin SM were used even on a Beufighter for a kill. the reinstallment of just a single was used for the Gisela operation and the addition of a muzzle flah hider on the single mg 131 for the rear gunner. will admit that has to be one of the best squiggle-wellenmuster paint schemes I have ever seen on a model-excellent work friend.
> 
> got to ask have you ever entered that in any contest before ? you should .........



Thankyou Sir! ....don't recall entering this one in any comps....?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2010)

You should Wayne!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2010)

So, Paul.......what have you got to say for yourself?






The three Revell are _not_ in the picture.....


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 1, 2010)

Me? Nice siggy Jan. 













Ok.... NICE kits Jan!*














No nightfighter? *sniff*


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2010)

'Only' the Revell! Will have to try to keep a low profile for a while......watch me fail!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> So, Paul.......what have you got to say for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Jan, We have jumped from so many different aircraft I dont remember what or where Ive posted what. 

You looking for unusal or do you have something specific in mind. Might be able to come up with something for the C around the Battle of Britain time frame?


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2010)

An early start Jan but I kind of like this one. Kinda of an easy paint job but differnt in that it carries a cannon underneath.

Source Bf-110 in color 1939-45 by John Vasco and Ferando Estanislau


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2010)

Cripes, we might need to start a Bf 110 support group!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Cripes, we might need to start a Bf 110 support group!



Could be , I was hoping John was around as I was wondering how many Bf-110's used that cannon configuration during the Battle of Britain and if he ever found out who the crew was as I didnt think the cannon packs really came out till the russian campaign.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2010)

This is the candidate for my -C Paul, 19.07.41, Z-Staffel I./JG 77, Bf 110 C-4, Wk. Nr. 3588, LN+DR, shot down by AA-fire around Warlamowo, crew, (F) Lt. Dietrich Klappenbach MIA (Bf) Gefr. Rudolf Methke MIA.... 

But one can always found out something for an E, D, G-2 and G-4.....  Might just as well get them all, eh?


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you should try something simple first SO YOU CAN START MAKING MODELS AGAIN!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Paper planes that you throw H?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2010)

How about finishing some Mustangs, Canberras, Hunters, Ju88's, B25's and a few more I've forgotten? Hmm?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 3, 2010)

Loosing interest are we Jan?


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2010)

Yea Jan didn't get the hint from me... that's what I was trying to say 

Of course we all still are conditionally your friends and all  

The condition is you whip out all the unfinished kits over the next few weeks... and clear your workbench!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hope to get some done, now that the heating is back on.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 4, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Should get my paint either tomorrow or Saturday as well....


----------

